# Rage Broadheads



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Does any one use these heads I got some but Im just not sure about them.First off two of the three out of the package were dull in my opinion.Second they seem to to open to easily ,I shot the practice head and it shot fine Im afraid they will open at the release of the shot ,ive got the 2 blade model.Ive always shot Muzzy heads any thoughts would be great!I think I will put the muzzys back on for tonigt.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

A friend of mine shoots them and loves them. He got a turkey with one early this fall in Kentucky.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i shoot the spitfire pro's... .man they are sick! cut a huge hole in the doe that i took saturday am


----------



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

Ive heard to many poor reviews on mechanical blade broadheads. If they work correctly their fine, but there is to much that can go wrong in my opinoin. I have witnessed a guy make what should have been a "clean" shot with one, but the arrow deflected, not pentrating the deer. I have heard countless other stories of these broadheads not doing their job. But they sure do fly right.


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

littleking said it best those things are awsome.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

NAP Nitrons all the way cant go wrong! Fly true, and cutt leathel holes!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I'd stick with the muzzy's. Keep it simple.


----------



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

I shoot the Rage 2 blade and love them. I'm fairly new to bowhuning (only shot one deer with them) but they fly great and leave a huge hole. I bought the Muzzy 4-blade last year and couldn't get them to group so i swithced to Rage.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

A couple guys in our group shoot rage. Two shot does yesterday and the holes were huge. They would both recommend them highly. One shot two blade the other shot three blade. But in my opinion mechanical broadheads were mostly designed for those who don't want to take the time to fine tune real broadheads. If muzzy's shoot good I would stick with them.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

i have the three blades myself and im not a big fan of shooting mechanical brodheads with a compound bow but ... they are an awsome brodhead.. but u need to watch putting them in to u qwiver.... but they fly true and leave one of the biggest holes i have ever seen...


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Took a doe sat morning with the rage 3 blade. Shot was at a pretty steep angle, and had no problem with deflection. Hit a little low (one lung) for the angle I was at, but had no problem with recovery due to the nice blood trail. I have to give some credit to the BH for recovery. They leave a huge hole with a great blood trail. Would definantly use them again!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I have heard nothing but very high praise for the Rage broadheads. I didn't get them this year, but I will use them next year. I didn't want to adjust my setup late in the year this year. However, next year I plan to increase the poundage on my bow, install a NAP rest that is hold-in-place/drop away combined, and switch to the Rage 2 blade broadheads. It will be a wicked hot set-up. 

For now though, my Thunderheads will do the job.

CG


----------



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

Shot a my 2nd deer last night with the Rage 2 blade. Watched the deer crash 50 yards in the corn. Blood trail was awesome!


----------



## jay74 (Mar 1, 2006)

Im a person who will never go back to mechanical broadheads. I shot a deer 5years and it bouced of.thunder heads are my only choice now. Arrows always pass through.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Where did you hit a deer and had a broad head bounceoff? I can only guess direct bone, like leg or shoulder? I hit deer in the leg with thunderheads and it broke 2 of 3 blades and bent the tip over. I have been back and forth between rocket aeroheads and muzzy 3 blades since. 

I honestly think all broadheads are good, maybe not the 5 dollar models from walmart, the key is arrow placement. If you hit the boiler room it will kill the deer, you hit anywhere else you never know how it is going to turn out. I honestly feel that any hunter should shoot what they have confidence in. You need to be able to place the shot where it needs to be to make a good kill.

One thing that always amazes me is how many people do not know how to tune a broadhead. I have had alot of buddys say, I am shooting my points great but my heads are all over, I always ask if they tune their heads and most have a deer in the head lights look. I have had guys laugh at my arrows because the blades were not lined up with the vanes and proceded to tell me how to tune an arrow by lining up blades. After hearing alot of stuff like this, I feel that mech heads are doing alot more good than bad. The only thing that could make this sport better is people practicing more.

And to stay on topic I am shooting rage 2 blades this year. I would have bought rockets but decided to try something new.

Scott


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

I think that you should shoot what ever your are confident shooting arrow placement is the key to sucess I shoot thunder heads and pratice with them this might not be a good discussion but I have shot a doe through the head with a thunder head no damage to any meat on that shot quick and to the point you either hit the mark or its a clean miss and not much tracking involved Iam confident with thunder heads if you are cofident with a nother brand shoot away just be accurate in your shot


----------



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't think anyone should ever attempt head shot! Please retract your comment. That is totally irresponsible shot with a bow. If you are close enough to the animal to even contemplate this type of shot, let it turn broadside and make a good shot in the vitals.

It's comments like these that make bowhunters look bad!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree that nobody needs to advocate head shooting deer with a bow as the result of that shot will most times be bad. If arrows will bounce off or at best stick in shoulders and not pass through then I have to believe that the same result would very often happen on the skull. Not to mention the chance that it will only scalp the deer leaving them with an infection that will ultimately kill them and not immediately.

Archery shots should be placed in the heart/lung region. Aiming at any other region is only asking for trouble. I trust that most here realize this but thought that I would reiterate what Boston30 said. We don't want people learning bad habits from us.

Back on the topic, I really have nothing to offer to the feedback on the Rage mechanicals. I have always stuck with fixed blade models. I have shot several brands most with great success. As Papascott said they will all work well if properly tuned. Perhaps some brands are better than others in being better balanced. In my experience most need to tweaking.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

OHBMQUINN said:


> I think that you should shoot what ever your are confident shooting arrow placement is the key to sucess I shoot thunder heads and pratice with them this might not be a good discussion but I have shot a doe through the head with a thunder head no damage to any meat on that shot quick and to the point you either hit the mark or its a clean miss and not much tracking involved Iam confident with thunder heads if you are cofident with a nother brand shoot away just be accurate in your shot


Are you kidding me? That's one of the most ridiculous things I've read in a while. What if you hit it in the mouth? That is hardly a clean miss. Aim for the mass of the lung area it is much more of an ethical shot.
Bob


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm going to throw the Bull **** Flag on that one!


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah me too


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

Since everyone is talking broadheads, here's what I think. Used to use Barries premier 3 blade 100g and had good luck with them, but occasionally would get one that wouldn't spin true. Used the Rage's and they were fine, killed a deer and a woodchuck with them. Still, for me, I like a fixed blade, just my preference. I switched to the G 5 Montec 100's and talk about a very, very sharp broadhead. It's all one piece and cut on impact. Has anyone else used these and what do you think of them.

Just like cars, broadheads are personal choices and most will do the job. Another reason why I left expandables was because I can get my arrow/flixed broadheads to fly true. If I didn't or had a hard time getting them to fly right, maybe I would switch back.

What are other opinions of the G 5's?


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

I shot the montec's last year, and I agree they fly very well. I was not impressed with the holes they cut and the blood trail, I had been used to mechanicals though with larger cutting diameter. 100 gr. Montecs have 1" cutting diameter. I am however going to try the G5 Teken II's this year.


----------

